# Adam's Apple - tutorial



## maplebaby (Oct 26, 2008)

Aerosmith's great tune: a look at the basics of playing this song .....thanks for watching!

guitar - RS Guitarworks 'Old Friend' tele

YouTube - Adam's Apple (tutorial) - cover by Tonedr


----------

